# How to keep a (remote) eye on an elderly person



## AlastairSC (7 Aug 2010)

I want to keep an eye on an elderly relative. Anyone know how to do this with an IP webcam? There's wi-fi in the house, so I'd like to connect to this to send images direct from the camera (rather than through a computer at that location) that are viewable on my pc at home or work or wherever I go online.

Thanks for any pointers.


----------



## jhegarty (7 Aug 2010)

Does the house have broadband ?


----------



## Marietta (7 Aug 2010)

AlastairSC said:


> I want to keep an eye on an elderly relative. Anyone know how to do this with an IP webcam? There's wi-fi in the house, so I'd like to connect to this to send images direct from the camera (rather than through a computer at that location) that are viewable on my pc at home or work or wherever I go online.
> 
> Thanks for any pointers.


 

What is the world coming to, keeping an eye on a elderly relative using a IP webcam what next.............

Are they any neighbours, friends nearby who can check on him/her or anyone that can call in on a daily basis.


----------



## Ger (8 Aug 2010)

My mother has one of these pendants that she wears around her neck and triggers an automatic dialer. It has come in useful a number of times.
http://www.taskltd.com/


----------



## AlastairSC (8 Aug 2010)

*How to keep a (remote) eye on an elderly person?*

We have got her the pendant, thanks. Who it dials is unsatisfactory. It's more a matter of ensuring she doesn't fall unseen. (Alas no near neighbours or others willing to come regularly, Marietta. Some days are partially covered by cleaner, shopper etc but obviously not 24/7. No family nearby either - I'm 3 hours away. Unfortunately she refuses to move).

I thought the ip camera might fill a gap. I'm open to constructive suggestions for monitoring her well-being...


----------



## Marietta (8 Aug 2010)

Would she be ameanable to somebody moving in with her at a greatly reduced rent in exchange for companionship. It depends on the person and whether your mother is located in a rural or urban area.


----------



## AlastairSC (13 Aug 2010)

Thought of that too. Afraid not. Thus the remote monitoring. JHegarty yes to bb in-house. Anyone any experience of ip cameras. Found jabbacom.com - would anyone care to comment on it?


----------



## olddog (13 Aug 2010)

AlastairSC said:


> We have got her the pendant, thanks. *Who it dials is unsatisfactory*. ...................



Thats got me wondering ( not to say worrying )

Any chance you could elaborate ? ( on board or by pm, whichever you think best )

Thank you

Olddog


----------



## Northie (13 Aug 2010)

Just read an interesting article in the NY Times around this subject. See: http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/29/garden/29parents.html?_r=1&scp=1&sq=elderly%20parents%20monitoring&st=cse

Would have been considering it for my elderly father but nature stepped in.

The important note in the above article is that the elderly person know and agree to it.


----------



## mtk (13 Aug 2010)

my monther had a pendant whcih was great
I thoughtof monotoring her llike this too  but that was a few year ago and technology was less advanced and she is deceased now/


----------



## AlastairSC (16 Aug 2010)

Unsatisfactory dialling  - I just meant that, as no family nearby, it dials neighbours who are themselves elderly (and who won't want to leave their own house after dark), or away a lot, or who aren't really comfortable being on the list in the first place. 

Anyway, as I hope you all can see, this is why I'm looking at doing the monitoring myself remotely! Thanks for the NYT article. I haven't found similar companies here but the nearest thing might be a few webcams, discreetly placed e.g. pointed near the ground, at significant locations. No consent issues. Just need advice on what to get. To return to my original question - anyone done this or know about IP webcams?


----------



## Pique318 (16 Aug 2010)

Found this when I went looking for an IP surveillance system


----------



## JimmyJ (23 Aug 2010)

Alastair

Most of the cameras that I have tried (DLINK, Linksys from PCWorld etc ) that are less than E200 are very poor quality and suffer from disconnections, which will be troublesome for you and make you worry more.

Furthermore, you would have to have a camera in every room to make sure that your mum is 100% safe.

What about doing a deal with a local care home? I know the odd care home owner in Dublin and a lot of their business these days is calling out to elderly people who want to stay in their own homes. Maybe you could find a home like this and redirect the pendant call to their staff instead of the elderly neighbours?


----------



## AlastairSC (16 Sep 2010)

Yes, I think this is the best way after all. Better for her to have people calling. Thanks


----------



## browtal (16 Sep 2010)

I am sure there is a person in the area who would undertake to do the visiting, when requested by the monitors. I work in the area of Older People and find that many people would be very interested for a small return. 
Even if the person is going out they can transfer their phone to their mobile and still be within reach. 
The odd time if they are going away they can let you know and you can make other temporary arrangements. There is no easy answer ask your local Social Service for contacts. Best wishes Browtal


----------

